# Der beste Post



## Hexacoatl (15. November 2010)

Hallo, 

es gibt hier sehr viele Spielideen, die eine Bewertung von einzelnen Inhalten des Profils zur Grundlage haben, das fängt bei dem Namen an und endet gewöhnlich in freier Assoziation erdachter Farbschemen in westgotischen Fresken. Ich möchte diesem Verlauf hiermit vorgreifen und dem ganzen mit diesem Spiel endgültig Einhalt gebieten.

Und das sind die Regeln:

1) Als Bewertungsgrundlage wird der gesammte Inhalt des Posts unter diesem Thema herangezogen, also das gesammte Erscheinungsbild des Posts. Das beinhaltet Grundeinstellungen wie den Avatar, Nutzertitel, Nutzername und so weiter, und natürlich die Wahl (Inhalt) des Fliestextes und die Art und Weise wie dieser presentiert wird, also wie gesagt, der gesammte Post wird bewertet.

2) Jeder Teilnehmer darf nur einmal in dieses Thema posten, aber er darf seinen Post so oft wie er möchte optimieren um diesen noch ansprechender zu machen, allerdings sollte er sowohl für seinen ersten Post als auch für jedes mal editieren jemanden finden, der noch nicht an diesem Spiel teilnimmt und diesen darauf aufmerksam machen.

3) Es findet keine Bewertung innerhalb des Textes der einzelnen Posts statt, da dieser selbst Bewertungsgrundlage ist, hierfür wird das Ratingsystem herangezogen (das kleine Kreuz rechts unten). Wenn Euch also ein Post zusagt und damit Eure eigenen Kriterien für einen sehr guten Post erfüllt, dann braucht Ihr nur zu klicken.



Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Erfolg beim erstellen des beliebtesten Posts, der jemals in diesem Forum veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2010)

FiRsT !


----------



## Shaila (15. November 2010)

Ich denke aus diesem Bewertungssystem sollte man kein Spiel machen. Es soll ja seinen Sinn und Zweck haben.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsichtbarer Post ftw!Unsichtbarer Post ftw!


----------



## Shaila (15. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Textabstufungen sind sehr gut getroffen und auch der Inhalt gibt sehr viel her. Ich meine: Man kann sich so richtig rein versetzen. Dein Beitrag gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut. Auch das Charakterbild ist sehr detailreich und sehr gut getroffen.


----------

